# How to show onscreen keyboard while bluetooth remote is connected?



## wrybread (Dec 13, 2017)

I have this bluetooth remote that I use with my Kindle:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MC15VKO

I love everything about it, except that when it's connected the onscreen keyboard on the Kindle doesn't appear. I guess the Kindle thinks the bluetooth remote is an external keyboard. The problem is it's just volume and playback controls.

Does anyone have any idea how to make both the remote and the onscreen keyboard appear simultaneously?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I suspect it's a feature of the Fire . . . but there should be a setting somewhere that lets you choose what keyboard to use. I think -- but I've not checked lately -- that even if you have a bluetooth device connected you can specify an on screen keyboard.


----------

